# We have confirmed pregnancies!! Woot!



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

This past weekend I did a thread about being worried that one of my bred does was going back into heat... She was doing the stretched back stance when you touched her. I had the vet come out this morning and she confirmed that both of the girls we bred are pregnant!! She said that they both have a lot of fluid and the pregnancies look very healthy. She could see one baby in our girl Tina and maybe two babies in our girl Hillary.

I do have a question though. Their due dates are Tuesday March 18th and Wednesday March 19th. We have the possibility of doing a craft show the weekend before and the weekend after. I asked the vet if we should forgo the one before or the one after and she said they will more than likely come early than late. This is their first freshening. What do you think? Which should I forgo? What is the normal window? 3 or 4 days before to 3 or 4 days after?

The vet also said to give them their CDT shot (their yearly CDT was due this month) and deworm them 5 weeks before the due date. I was planning on deworming them immediately after. Do I do that too?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the pregnancies ;-)

It can give or take, all Does are different. Cannot predict, it is called Does Code of honor, LOL. 

Being First timers, I would be there for them or have a knowledgeable goat person watch, if you cannot be there. 

I give a CD&T shot and worm with Ivomec, 1 month prior to kidding.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats! read the doe's code of honour. it'll give you an indication when your does will give birth (i.e. if you forgo the craft shows, they'll likely wait for a nice time in between the shows to give birth, but if you go to the craft shows, they'll likely go into labour as you're walking out the door). 

happy kidding!


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

It would be just like my girls to kid exactly when I don't want them to! I think I might forgo all craft shows within a week of the due dates. lol. I have to be there for the first kidding. I am so incredibly excited!!


----------

